# Oil leak on intake manifold



## dj5parks (Sep 29, 2010)

hi all ive got oil leaking on my inlet mani from arount the injectors and a small pipe on the underneath right hand side. any ideas?

pics;


----------



## magesto (Jun 5, 2004)

*Ever figure it out?*

I am now having this same problem. I have an 01 1.8T AWD Jetta and I just noticed oil in the same spot. Hoping it's just a gasket??


dj5parks said:


> hi all ive got oil leaking on my inlet mani from arount the injectors and a small pipe on the underneath right hand side. any ideas?
> 
> pics;


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

valve cover gasket?


----------

